# What Headlamp would be comparable to the toughness of an HDS Systems EDC



## AZPops (Jun 3, 2012)

... And why are you recommending this headlamp? If we could keep the cost to around a max of $200.00 bucks would be great! But if it's that good a bit over would be ok.

Thanks!


----------



## brianna (Jun 3, 2012)

Surefire Minimus would be my recommendation. Single battery, well protected no external battery pack and well under 200 dollars. I did not recommend Zebra light because I only consider this to be a light only little girls should own. I had two of those and less then a 3 foot drop onto carpet broke them both. This is why I won't buy cheap crap anymore. The Minimus also has a great UI with no parasitic drain.


----------



## d1337 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you considered getting a headband for an HDS. A couple of companies make headbands that fit different lights. I think that generally they are designed with lights that are not quite as thick in mind but might still work. Nitecore and Nite-Ize are a couple of companies that make headbands.


----------



## brianna (Jun 3, 2012)

He asked for a headlamp recommendation. A flashlight stuck to your head is a poor substitute.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 3, 2012)

HDS started out making a big solid caving helmet light - it was designed to keep going when everything else had failed.

The Stenlight is supposed to be pretty solid too


----------



## tony613 (Jun 3, 2012)

Zebralight Torture Test

In case you haven't already come across it, above is a link to a detailed progressive test with text, photos and videos (videos provided as links to external sites within the text) of a Zebralight SC30 being repeatedly dropped, and thrown, onto patio stone, inside and out of a bag of stones (it was also run through two wash and dry cycles). This test was conducted on a single light in a flashlight configuration, not a headlamp, but does provide empirical data of the construction of that particular Zebralight flashlight. There are also extensive discussions that follow the test.


----------



## Owen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about a HDS High CRI model to accompany my Surefire Minimus Vision on night-hikes, instead of a larger handheld light. I guess it makes sense that I'd want a Minimus Vision to go with my HDS if it was the other way around. I wish the Vision was smaller and lighter, though. 



brianna said:


> I did not recommend Zebra light because I only consider this to be a light only little girls should own. I had two of those and less then a 3 foot drop onto carpet broke them both. This is why I won't buy cheap crap anymore.


And I had two die due to not meeting IPX*3* standards, much less IPX8, and then my last one was DOA. Sucks doesn't it? I love Zebralights, but how to trust them after that?
Seems like I read their new H502 has a fully potted circuit. If they would test their circuits, and fully pot the head so impact and water ingress wouldn't be an issue, I'd buy a H600Fw and probably a H51Fw. That's the only way I'm buying any more, though.


----------



## d1337 (Jun 3, 2012)

I would agree that there are drawbacks to this system. The limited angle adjustability could be an issue depending on what you are using it for but there are advantages as well. One advantage being that if you like HDS lights this meets this requirement well. Another advantage is that you can carry one light and use it two ways. The cost savings is also of note. That being said I use a Zebralight H600. It has been very reliable but I haven't ever dropped mine.


brianna said:


> He asked for a headlamp recommendation. A flashlight stuck to your head is a poor substitute.


----------



## d1337 (Jun 3, 2012)

That does suck. I have had good luck with my H600 in heavy rain so far but that makes me a little nervous.What models did you have trouble with?


Owen said:


> And I had two die due to not meeting IPX*3* standards, much less IPX8, and then my last one was DOA. Sucks doesn't it? I love Zebralights, but how to trust them after that?
> Seems like I read their new H502 has a fully potted circuit. If they would test their circuits, and fully pot the head so impact and water ingress wouldn't be an issue, I'd buy a H600Fw and probably a H51Fw. That's the only way I'm buying any more, though.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 3, 2012)

Petzl makes some ruggedized models, designed to take crushing forces.

This one looks like one of the ruggedized models, but I havent tried this one;

and LOOK! you dont havta take the batteries out to charge it! WOW!

Rotating selector dial is easy to use, even with gloves
Durable:
- excellent resistance to falls (2*meters), to impacts and to crushing (80*kg)
- storage position protects the glass and keeps headlamp from being turned on accidentally
Comfortable adjustable headband, easily detached for washing
Flashing battery charge indicator and red light
Resistant to chemicals


http://www.petzl.com/en/pro/new-pro...e-multibeam-headlamp-configurable-performance


----------



## Owen (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I was also thinking that it would be kind of neat matching the HDS rotary with the Minimus for the UI similarity, too(though I'm not personally interested in the rotary model, a lot of people seem to love it).
Only thing is that you'll have to use something like the LifePO4 cells if you want compatibility with rechargeables, 'cause the SF won't take a 3.7V nominal


d1337,
H60w, H30w, H501w("new UI"...dead UI)
There's plenty of Zebralight threads already, though, guys. Sorry, AZ!


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 3, 2012)

Echo63 said:


> HDS started out making a big solid caving helmet light - it was designed to keep going when everything else had failed.
> 
> The Stenlight is supposed to be pretty solid too



The HDS Action Light


----------



## d1337 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Spark range of headlamps might fit the bill as well.
http://www.jtice.com/review/lights/spark_st6-500cw/


----------



## AZPops (Jun 3, 2012)

Just woke up for a quick minute to take the dogs out, but checked it to see what y'all recommended so far.

I've been doing some reading after I did a search, but most of the threads were older is why I ask for your opinions. Since I've been leaning toward Surefires as of late, the minimus' rotary UI may be the ticket (Since I use and have two rotary UI lights on me everynight, a HDS and a Surefire that I EDC on my keyring).

I'll do more reading on the miniums and (aside form it's UI) the Sparks looks good as well. 

Thanks for all of your recommendations and time taken, it's as always, very much appreciated!


----------



## Owen (Jun 4, 2012)

AZPops said:


> I've been doing some reading after I did a search, but most of the threads were older is why I ask for your opinions. Since I've been leaning toward Surefires as of late, the minimus' rotary UI may be the ticket


I don't know, man. Maybe I should rethink my recommendation. The Vision really isn't all that bright


----------



## Owen (Jun 4, 2012)

'Course it isn't very dim, either. I guess it's just the worst of both worlds








Don't freak out folks, it's not really that bright. That's a 4 second exposure


----------



## YoSeKi (Jun 4, 2012)

Is that a merino baselayer under the Vision? It looks a lot like an Icebreaker shirt.



Owen said:


>


----------



## Owen (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a Wicker's merino/rayon blend boxer brief I got a couple of to try awhile back. I'm wearing one of Icebreaker's RedRam brand "everyday merino" T of almost the same color, though. IB calls it "camo" color, even though it's just green(?). Got several RedRam and regular Icebreaker brand tops and bottoms that I wear for work when it's cooler, and for backpacking out West where it's less humid, and about 50 pairs of merino socks from Smartwool and Point 6 in different heights and weights, plus SW glove liners, and "training" beanie. Comfy stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## YoSeKi (Jun 4, 2012)

Owen said:


> Comfy stuff:thumbsup:



It's good stuff indeed. :twothumbs


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the answer to the OPs question is really: None


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Pops, you can't go wrong with the Minimus. Mine is the Minimus Vision and the high CRI tint is just great! Love it.


----------



## garbman (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think that Sparks are that tough.
Mine has already a broken glass and some serious dings after some drops.
In my opinion there is nothing comparable to HDS.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 14, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Hey Pops, you can't go wrong with the Minimus. Mine is the Minimus Vision and the high CRI tint is just great! Love it.




Thanks, I was ready to place an order for either a Minimus Saint or Tac when my Rotary went south, or should I say north (since it's getting so dang hot here in the Sonoran Desert) a couple of days ago. So the headlamp will have to wait since I used the money to buy another single CR123A light yesterday! Oh, and to pacify my disappointment futher, I ordered another Prometheus Ti clip for the newly arrived Fury. However this time I went for Jason's Flame Broiled Clip, since I already have a plain Ti clip for my other Fury! ... lol

Many thanks again folks, I really appreciate your time, and advise! Man the Sparks sure looks good too!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh which other CR123 light did you buy? Anything interesting or new? Haven't been looking into what's new lately.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 14, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Oh which other CR123 light did you buy? *Anything interesting or new?* Haven't been looking into what's new lately.



I have a V10R and E1b, but I've been using my LX2 to check the locks when I start my day. The ergonomics of the V10R isn't comfortable when it's in constant use. For example (as I mentioned in the toughest edc thread) when I start my night checking locks and property, and the E1b doesn't work since the light comes on high first, so the LX2's been more then adequate, and doing an excellent job with it's two stage switch.

However there was a (two year old designed) light that I wanted to try. The situation with the Rotary, as well as the heavily discounted price lightjunction presently has on a NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5, I went ahead an ordered one with the OP reflector. Light should work with the Kydex holster, I hope it will. I was considering a JETBeam, but the light doesn't speak to me except for the RRT-21 that I once had, but I wanted a single CR123A light this go around. Which is something I was not planning on, not right now anyways!

I'll send the Rotary to Henry as soon as he responds to my email regarding the problems I'm having with it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't want to deflate your hopes and excitement but I thought you should know this. I think you should really look into the Jetbeam instead. I had so much problems with the Nitecore I had it returned to the dealer within a few days of owning it, with almost all of the tan finishing wearing off from just clipping it to my rear jeans pocket. The tan finishing seems more like powder coating rather than the hard anodizing that Nitecore claimed it has. The clicky switch is especially soft and flimsy and sometimes it just fails to work. I had tightened the retaining ring but the problem still persisted. It doesn't seem as bright as the advertised lumen too, and the Jetbeam is much brighter. I have had nothing but one bad experience after another with Nitecore lights. Even the D11.2 was so bad it sucked up a freshly charged 14500 in less than 12 hours on the first day of owning it. I thought I had a bad battery but the other batteries too suffered the same problem. No wonder the D11.2 always felt very warm even though I did not switch it on. There are many other problems with my other Nitecore lights but I couldn't remember them. I hope you don't get a lemon when it arrives.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 14, 2012)

Well it's already on it's way so I'll start crossing my fingers! ... lol


----------



## KarstGhost (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on the new light on the way! When your budget is looking better though take a look at the Stenlight, or really any light designed by cavers or for caving. I use a Fenix HP10 for caving and it has served me well with no problems for the past 3 years or so, but I know several cavers who swear by the toughness of a Stenlight. The Stenlight is probably over $200 brand new though.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 16, 2012)

KarstGhost said:


> Congrats on the new light on the way! When your budget is looking better though take a look at the Stenlight, or really any light designed by cavers or for caving. I use a Fenix HP10 for caving and it has served me well with no problems for the past 3 years or so, but I know several cavers who swear by the toughness of a Stenlight. The Stenlight is probably over $200 brand new though.




Thanks, I did look into the Stenlight, but as far as I can tell it's a helmet mount light.


----------



## Owen (Jun 16, 2012)

AZPops said:


> I'll send the Rotary to Henry as soon as he responds to my email regarding the problems I'm having with it.


What's wrong with it? I was planning to buy a Hi CRI clickie if a dealer ever gets them in stock before I die of old age. 
Was hoping to finally get something that would keep working besides a SF or Malkoff dropin...

I tried a NiteCore EZ123w a few years ago. Hopefully your experience with the brand will be much better than mine was.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 16, 2012)

Owen said:


> What's wrong with it? I was planning to buy a Hi CRI clickie if a dealer ever gets them in stock before I die of old age.
> Was hoping to finally get something that would keep working besides a SF or Malkoff dropin...
> 
> I tried a NiteCore EZ123w a few years ago. Hopefully your experience with the brand will be much better than mine was.




Owen, sent you a PM.


----------



## Policecar (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with garbman and driver. No headlamp is built as tough as the HDS. Apparently no headlamp maker takes waterproofing seriously. The mighty Surefire is good for all of 1.0m. One is such a small number. It's hard for most people to think of a number smaller than one. Maybe headlamp makers that meet IPX7 rating for one meter should consider advertising as waterproof to 1000mm. Even the Stenlight is only good for 25 feet. You might think a headlamp is more likely to see impact, abrasion, and deep water than a flashlight, but headlamp makers apparently do not think so.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 28, 2012)

Policecar said:


> I agree with garbman and driver. No headlamp is built as tough as the HDS. Apparently no headlamp maker takes waterproofing seriously. The mighty Surefire is good for all of 1.0m. One is such a small number. It's hard for most people to think of a number smaller than one. Maybe headlamp makers that meet IPX7 rating for one meter should consider advertising as waterproof to 1000mm. Even the Stenlight is only good for 25 feet. You might think a headlamp is more likely to see impact, abrasion, and deep water than a flashlight, but headlamp makers apparently do not think so.



These headlights aren't designed to be dive lights. Realistically, they are built to withstand dust, dirt, rain, and the occasional shallow dunking. If you need a headlight that waterproof to greater depths, look to dedicated dive lights/headlights.


----------



## Policecar (Jun 28, 2012)

The only dedicated dive headlamp I have ever seen is the Vizion made by Underwater Kinetics. This is only good for 10m water depth.

With all of the great, well engineered, and highly waterproof flashlights (such as Dark Sucks), why are headlamps so far behind? Absolutely none are on par with the best flashlights. Headlamps will inherently see more abuse. A flashlight is commonly a toy, collection item, or something used around the house. A headlamp is very likely used in a cave, on a trail, climbing a mountain, or under your car.


----------



## Jeff S. (Jun 29, 2012)

Policecar said:


> The only dedicated dive headlamp I have ever seen is the Vizion made by Underwater Kinetics. This is only good for 10m water depth.
> 
> With all of the great, well engineered, and highly waterproof flashlights (such as Dark Sucks), why are headlamps so far behind? Absolutely none are on par with the best flashlights. Headlamps will inherently see more abuse. A flashlight is commonly a toy, collection item, or something used around the house. A headlamp is very likely used in a cave, on a trail, climbing a mountain, or under your car.



I agree; thank you!!


----------



## Lord Bear (Feb 12, 2015)

A case could be made that such an emitter would require something like a helmet to be feasible? :candle:


----------

